# UP Trip



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

Me and a buddy are heading up around St. Ignace for my anual salmon trip,I was wondering if some of you guys might point us to somewhere near that we might catch some walleye,perch or small mouth from the bank ,we wont have a boat with us,just wadders.Thanks.


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks for all your help.No wonder sportsmen are a dying breed.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Not trying to justify the lack of comments on your question, but if this is an *annual* trip, why not just go back to where you went last time?

Also, just follow the lead of others in the area!

You could also go to a local bait shop and ask them for advice, that's always worked for me...


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

You also missed the salmon by a month.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Being raised in St.Ignace...there aren't very many places to catch walleye, Perch, or Smallmouth from shore...you could head up to monocle lake in brimley and cast jointed shad-raps on the opposite shore from the boat launch....try the mouth of the carp for some salmon...I know there will still be a few in there but the Natives net off the mouth so fishing there has gone down alot at the carp...you might also be able to catch a few at the campground launch at Big Brevort lake but its getting a little cold....you need a boat to do most fishing around there.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

frenchriver1 said:


> Not trying to justify the lack of comments on your question, but if this is an *annual* trip, why not just go back to where you went last time?
> 
> Also, just follow the lead of others in the area!
> 
> You could also go to a local bait shop and ask them for advice, that's always worked for me...


also...don't go by the word of locals in st.ignace they will steer you to the opposite place of where the fish actually are...just a heads up.


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

Well for missing the run we did pretty good,we caught 1 or 2 on Mon and Tue and then it started raining and the fishing was great with a fresh run coming in.I ended up catching 10 and my buddy caught 7.It was nice just being up there.If you guys ever head down to southern Indiana just ask and I will be glad to show ya the hot spots.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Where did you fish? I knew there would still be salmon in the rivers!!! Good Job!!


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

Well fredbearyooper we fished the carp but the best we did was at a little creek that flows into the lake near the motel.The creek was closed ofcourse so we had to fish so many feet away from it and get hook ups as the salmon crused the beaches near it (they hated the egg sucking leach spinners)We had salmon every nite and I brought some home to give to my farmer buddy that lets me deer hunt his property.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I know exactly where you are talking about...not going to give the name of it away but that stream is a very good location...also for smelting...


----------



## JWheeler (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice job keyman. This is the 1st year in about 6 that we did not make it to the UP, too busy fishing lake michigan still. We always have done well on the carp, I too think I know what little river you are talking about as we have done well there too. There are just so many places to fish, we just drive the coast and hit any little rivermouth that we saw. By far our best was on the carp over the years.


----------

